# [SOLVED] Hp laptop bios problem



## richdell (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm working on a 3 year old HP Pavillion dv6-1004nr. It makes no sound on start, but the caps lock and num lock lights flash 2 times repeatedly. I did the power reset and blew out the vents. The HP instructions say to "Restore BIOS from onboard backup (jumpers)" I can't find any information on doing this. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

Hello richdell & welcome to TSF :welcome:

Two blinking LED's mean a BIOS corruption. Update the BIOS. For more information, follow Updating the BIOS | HP® Support


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

You can clear (reset) the CMOS by re,moving the CMOS battery for 5 minutes.
See section 5.7: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------



## richdell (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

Thanks for responding guys

Babbzzz: I checked the link you indicated, but that appears to need the computer booted up to accomplish. I have a black screen with flashing leds which I understand indicates a corrupt bios.
Tyree: I removed the cmos battery for 6 minutes, but no joy, no change.
The HP site I found talked about "Restore BIOS from onboard backup (jumpers)",
but gave no instructions. Any other ideas?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

See www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/bios-corrupt-on-laptop-how-can-i-fix-it-89598.html

This is also a solution that worked for users How to fix BIOS corruption [Solved] | Kioskea


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*



richdell said:


> Tyree: I removed the cmos battery for 6 minutes, but no joy, no change.
> The HP site I found talked about "Restore BIOS from onboard backup (jumpers)",
> but gave no instructions. Any other ideas?


I "think" know the jumpers they refer to but I don't know where they're located on that particular Mobo and I found no reference to them in the manual link I posted.
Removing the CMOS battery "clears" the Bios but apparently that's not sufficient.
Contacting HP might be your best option.


----------



## richdell (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

Now it's getting weird! I read about the same machine with the same problem (no beep, 2 blinks of the caps and num lock) This fellow removed the upper memory stick, and it would boot with either stick in the lower slot. Iv'e got the same thing, it works with either stick in the lowers slot. Still no beep. anybody understand this? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

To me, that would indicate a faulty RAM slot.


----------



## richdell (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

I think you are right. After reading about HP laptops, it seems to be a common problem. It does run with one stick in giving 2 gigs of memory. Maybe I'll change over to Linux, needs less memory then Vista. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## SammyBTechy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*



richdell said:


> I think you are right. After reading about HP laptops, it seems to be a common problem. It does run with one stick in giving 2 gigs of memory. Maybe I'll change over to Linux, needs less memory then Vista. Thanks for your help.


Hi, I'm new here, but have the same problems that I been reading about. I tired everything that was suggested, but no dice. Still Black screen and the 2 flashing lights. Any suggestions?


----------



## richdell (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

The computer I've been working on belongs to my daughter and she was content to run it with one memory stick. However after one week, the same problem showed up, apparently the other slot went bad too. So, too bad, it's a paper weight.


----------



## SammyBTechy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Hp laptop bios problem*

I had a bad feeling someone was going to say that. I may install a new motherboard and memory and make it a Mac OS.

Thanks for your help!


----------

